# Doxa retailers...



## Beyond Man (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sure this question has been asked a thousand times, but.....

Is there anywhere I can actually see a Doxa in the flesh and try one on before I buy one?

I mean I would never drop 1800+ on something with out seeing it in person.

I live in NYC, is there any place that has any doxas ready to try out?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Your best bet would be to meet up with someone who lives close to you to check one out. DOXA does not have any retail stores anywhere in the US that shows off their watches.


----------



## Beyond Man (Jul 23, 2010)

To me that is a little ridiculous. Something like that is a deal breaker with me when it comes to a purchase. If I am to spend 2k+ on a watch I most certainly want to at least see some kind of similar physical representation of what I am going to buy in the metal. I am sure I am not the only one holding back on buying one because of not being about to actually handle one. I can't tell you how many times I have liked a watch through seeing online pictures and videos and then not liking it when I went to an AD, or vice versa. 

I feel as though Doxa should have some kind of way to get their product into the hands of potential customers besides posting an ad on craigslist to meet and try someones else's out. I am a big fan of the doxa's I have seen online, but haven't the slightest clue as to how they feel or fit. I hate to say it, but I bet there are a lot of people out there who feel the same way I do and just don't have that extra exposure to push them over the edge and make a purchase.

Its a shame b/c it's a look I am very interested in.


----------



## John Abel (Sep 19, 2008)

If you have the time, take a cruise to Grand Cayman. Landmark Jewlers (Right off the ship) has a good selection of Doxa's in their display case. I was there in April and was thinking about another one. Its the only place I know of to actually put your hands on one other than looking at someone elses. They had two 1000T's as well as some 750T GMT and a 5000T. I think they had five or six Doxa's. It is definately the only place in the Caribbean to get one. By taking a cruise, you can have a great time and maybe you get one, maybe you dont. The best deals I saw on watches were in Cozumel. The further from the cruise ships, the cheaper they get. I hope one finds its way to your door. I love them.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I think Doxa should have a basic line of classic Sub watches that are not LE and market them through dive centers and dive shops. That along with a massive marketing campaign with 60's style ads in outdoors/adventure/dive-type magazines would give Doxa a real push forward.


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Beyond Man said:


> To me that is a little ridiculous. Something like that is a deal breaker with me when it comes to a purchase. If I am to spend 2k+ on a watch I most certainly want to at least see some kind of similar physical representation of what I am going to buy in the metal. I am sure I am not the only one holding back on buying one because of not being about to actually handle one. I can't tell you how many times I have liked a watch through seeing online pictures and videos and then not liking it when I went to an AD, or vice versa.
> 
> I feel as though Doxa should have some kind of way to get their product into the hands of potential customers besides posting an ad on craigslist to meet and try someones else's out. I am a big fan of the doxa's I have seen online, but haven't the slightest clue as to how they feel or fit. I hate to say it, but I bet there are a lot of people out there who feel the same way I do and just don't have that extra exposure to push them over the edge and make a purchase.
> 
> Its a shame b/c it's a look I am very interested in.


This is just how it is done with a lot of brands! (Stowa, Seiko JDM, Steinhart, just to name a few)
Many Americans (myself included) have dropped large amounts of cash on JDM Seiko watches which could not be seen till purchase. Research Research Research, to decide what you really want. 
I am in the Central Jersy (Somerville) area if you want to check out my 1200t Pro sometime.

B.


----------



## sub guy (Aug 25, 2011)

It is a little scary buying blind but I agree with MasterBlaster300 if you do your research (wrist size/watch size, features, etc.) you won’t be disappointed. And most likely pleasantly surprised.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

sub guy said:


> It is a little scary buying blind but I agree with MasterBlaster300 if you do your research (wrist size/watch size, features, etc.) you won't be disappointed. And most likely pleasantly surprised.


+1


----------



## Beyond Man (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, whats the difference between the 750, 1000, and 1200.

THey look very similar. Also, is there anywhere I can buy a new 750?


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Beyond Man said:


> Also, whats the difference between the 750, 1000, and 1200.
> 
> THey look very similar. Also, is there anywhere I can buy a new 750?


Well, aren't you lucky.

I happen to have a 750t Carib, 1000t COSC Sharkhunter, and a 1200t 'rambler. Plus, I live in Manhattan.

The ball's in your court, sir.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

a pine tree said:


> Well, aren't you lucky.
> 
> I happen to have a 750t Carib, 1000t COSC Sharkhunter, and a 1200t 'rambler. Plus, I live in Manhattan.
> 
> The ball's in your court, sir.


Nice collection and a nice offer by PT.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Pine Tree's offer just solved all of your problems. Doxa owners are like that. Very generous with their desire to reach out to fellow enthusiasts. And Pine Tree's offer helps keep the prices of Doxas down too. If Doxa had to establish a distribution network and an advertising budget, can you imagine how much money SUB watches would cost? Most items along the lines of expensive watches have a 50% mark up charge so the retailers can make money. So a $2000 Doxa would cost $3000 in the store. If Doxa still offered their direct prices online, buyers would "look" at the retail store, then walk out the door and order their Doxa direct online via their iPhone. 

Of course, if there was an established brick and mortar store in NYC then the complaint would be, "Why isn't there a retail store in Chicago and LA and Orlando and...?"

I like the online pricing and the exclusivity that only Landmark in Grand Cayman has Doxa watches on hand.

I will admit to being lucky that any Doxa fits my wrist just fine. I'm not sure if it's my wrist or that I'm just not very picky about how a watch feels when I'm wearing it. All of my watches feel fine.


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Beyond Man said:


> Also, whats the difference between the 750, 1000, and 1200.
> 
> THey look very similar. Also, is there anywhere I can buy a new 750?


A simple google "Doxa 1200t review" or " Doxa 750t review" will bring up a load of information for each.
Such as :DIVING WITH LEGENDS - DOXA SUB 1200T HRV
The DWL 1200t is basically a 1200t Pro but with the DWL logo on the Dial.

But the main difference between the three is the case size. The 1200t is a 42mm size watch while the 750t is a much larger 44mm size watch. The 1000t is quite similiar to the 1200t, except for the thicker case back. Also, only the 1200t has an HRV valve.

There are more reviews and information at DOXA SUB 300T

B.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Steve Tracy said:


> "Why isn't there a retail store in Chicago and LA and Orlando and...?"


for the last couple of years, there was an AD in west LA, Feldmar. they stopped carrying the watches around the first of the year.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

David Woo said:


> for the last couple of years, there was an AD in west LA, Feldmar. they stopped carrying the watches around the first of the year.


Whoa, I didn't know Feldmar carried Doxas up until this year. I should have paid more attention all the times I've been there. Very interesting to know!


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I was in L.A 2 years ago, and swear I saw Doxas at a store called WestTime on Pico Blvd


----------



## truea (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, its a tough thing to do...(purchase without seeing/trying on the product).

I struggled with this for about 9 months before plunking down cash for a pre-order 1200T Searambler.

Can tell you how many times I had a ruler against my wrist checking the dimensions and comparing with other watches in my collection.

Once it arrived it was better than I imagined, I really really loved the vintage design after seeing pictures and I could not get the watch out of my head, the fact it looked so unique.

That is what stopped me from getting the Omega P.O. for my 40th and Doxa instead.
(This is something I regret to this day, as this month I finally got the PO and the cost from getting a PO two years ago vs today has gone up a lot more than the 1200t price increase)o|

If Doxa continues with this policy of purchasing direct from the manufacturer - they should probably have a easy return policy.
They might actually sell more watches this way.

I have my eye on a Stowa for my next purchase and this will be the same process all over again at a lower cost though.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Beyond Man said:


> To me that is a little ridiculous. Something like that is a deal breaker with me when it comes to a purchase. If I am to spend 2k+ on a watch I most certainly want to at least see some kind of similar physical representation of what I am going to buy in the metal. I am sure I am not the only one holding back on buying one because of not being about to actually handle one. I can't tell you how many times I have liked a watch through seeing online pictures and videos and then not liking it when I went to an AD, or vice versa.
> 
> I feel as though Doxa should have some kind of way to get their product into the hands of potential customers besides posting an ad on craigslist to meet and try someones else's out. I am a big fan of the doxa's I have seen online, but haven't the slightest clue as to how they feel or fit. I hate to say it, but I bet there are a lot of people out there who feel the same way I do and just don't have that extra exposure to push them over the edge and make a purchase.
> 
> Its a shame b/c it's a look I am very interested in.


While some feel this way, it seems the majority who've bought have overcome that hurdle. And don't forget that DOXA will allow a return if you're not happy with your purchase (be sure to verify this and any details with them pertaining to it before purchase). That should provide some degree of confidence in the online purchase.

As to Craig's list, not the place for such an ad. A post here is the best bet, as illustrated by a response already from above.

On having an AD network, that was tried out not that long ago by DOXA, and for whatever reason, it was essentially stopped by them though I don't know details (I do know that we the consumer tend to get better pricing when the AD system is not in place, that may well have been a major factor in that decision).



Magnus said:


> I think Doxa should have a basic line of classic Sub watches that are not LE and market them through dive centers and dive shops. That along with a massive marketing campaign with 60's style ads in outdoors/adventure/dive-type magazines would give Doxa a real push forward.





Beyond Man said:


> Also, whats the difference between the 750, 1000, and 1200.
> 
> THey look very similar. Also, is there anywhere I can buy a new 750?


Nope, not unless you happen on to one that is NOS (unlikely). This series was discontinued in favor of newer models some time ago (note that the GMT series of 750T is I think still available). As to model differences, there are lots of comparison photos and posts here, as well as reviews and comparisons on Dr. Peter Millar's DOXA 300 website.


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

HR F1 said:


> Whoa, I didn't know Feldmar carried Doxas up until this year. I should have paid more attention all the times I've been there. Very interesting to know!


The reason you probablyndidnt see them was cause they had only two pieces and displayed them on the glass counter in the front where they display the pre-owned pieces. I thought they were used the first time i saw them but they said thet were brand new.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

abmw said:


> The reason you probablyndidnt see them was cause they had only two pieces and displayed them on the glass counter in the front where they display the pre-owned pieces. I thought they were used the first time i saw them but they said thet were brand new.


Oh ok, that would definitely explain why I overlooked the Doxas when Feldmar was still carrying them. I did the same with the Bremont watches which I wasn't aware Feldmar carried until recently when I was purchasing one as the location of the display was not easy to spot.


----------

